# Just dropping by to say hi.



## C2Aaircrew (Oct 22, 2008)

Thought I would finally drop in a say hi. Retired U.S. Navy Senior Chief. Have an intense love for all things aviation. Even got my pilots license before my driver's license. Been nosing around for awhile and decided I should just go ahead and join. It looks like you need more "squids" around here anyway. 

Have had an interest in World War II aviation ever since I can remember. Grew up next to a small airport in southern California where my grandfather had kept his plane. I posted some pictures of my "playground" back in 196..hack, hack. I was amazed when I found them while doing some online research. My long suffering wife thought I was having a fit of some sort as I was trying to get her attention. The place doesn't exist anymore and I had always talked about it, but she had never seen it. The airport is now John Wayne Airport in Orange County, Ca. This was back before even Hughes Air West flew out of there. Some of my fondest memories are flying with my late grandfather when I was a kid.

Anyway, it looks like you guys have a pretty squared away site here. Looking forward to some conversation and research.

Take care,
C2


----------



## rochie (Oct 22, 2008)

welcome to the site and great pics you posted


----------



## seesul (Oct 22, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!
Greeting from the Czech Republic8) 
Oh, where are those birds from the pics today...?


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 22, 2008)

Welcome to the family C2!


----------



## evangilder (Oct 22, 2008)

Welcome aboard, Chief.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 22, 2008)

Welcome to the boards.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 22, 2008)

Welcome Senior Chief - former AD2 here.


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 22, 2008)

Welcome Chief. thanks for the pics as well.


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 22, 2008)

G'day mate, welcome from Oz.


----------



## Doubl3Ac3 (Oct 22, 2008)

Welcome and hope you enjoy yourself around here


----------



## Njaco (Oct 22, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Chief and thanks for those pics!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 22, 2008)

Welcome from England Chief. Some playground! great pics.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 22, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.



Im a former US Army Blackhawk Crew Chief.


----------



## Becca (Oct 22, 2008)

Welcome, Senior Chief! 

AWESOME "playground" you have there.


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 22, 2008)

Welcome to the family as lucky said....


----------



## C2Aaircrew (Oct 22, 2008)

Everyone, thank you for the welcome aboard. I hope I have a lot to contribute. Since I get this question a lot, yes, my avatar is me. I am on the left (years ago). I do have photos from through out my career. As I sort them, (in a bunch of shoe boxes) I will post them if folks are interested. I was an Aviation "Hammer Slammer". Thanks to my grandfather's influence I've managed to lead a fairly interesting life up until I retired in 1993 (active duty), 1997 (reserves). My wife at that time told me flying is ok in civilian life now, but no more military time. As she puts it, "After 20 plus years I've earned the right to say Navy Wife any way I chose". (Borrowed it from Heartbreak Ridge she did). A lot of folks don't realize how hard it is on those we leave behind. With the exception of our mates that don't come back, these folks are the true unsung heroes of the military. Without their truely unselfish love and support we cannot do our duty to our country.



seesul said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> Greeting from the Czech Republic8)
> Oh, where are those birds from the pics today...?



seesul-I've posted a couple of links for you to read. It tells the sad story of what happened to this wonderful piece of aviation history. Two very great friends, whose families go at it after one dies in an accident and his family holds the other friend responsible. (Sounds like a Hallmark Channel movie of the month). Tallmantz Aviation was pioneer in aviation filming and photography. I knew both men through my grandfather and when I came back from overseas in the 80's and found out it no longer existed, it seemed like a small part of me died. I hope you read it. It also shows Orange County airport as it was when I was a child. It is now an International Airport. Please click on the links, I think you will enjoy it. I've recently talked with my grandmother about pictures from back then, she assured me they will come my way as I am the only one who expressed any interest in them.

Aero Vintage Books: Movieland of the Air
Aero Vintage Books: Orange County Airport



> DerAdlerIstGelandet-Im a former US Army Blackhawk Crew Chief.



Thank you for the salute.  To you sir I say-If the wings are rotating faster than the fuselage, then you have a serious problem. If not, just give it a minute.  

FLYBOYJ-Good to see another 'prop puke' here.

Anyway, I've prattled long enough.
Take care,
C2


----------

